# Vw Eos 2.0 Timing Belt Replacement



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

Blauparts's Enhanced Vw 2.0 Liter Timing Belt Kit Includes:
- 1 Timing Belt
- 1 67mm OD Adjustable Timing Belt Tensioner Idler
- 2 28mm OD Fixed Timing Belt Tensioner Idlers
- 1 Water Pump w/ Heavy Duty Bearing
- 1 Front Crankshaft Seal
- 1 Camshaft Seal
- 3 Liters Pentosin G12 PINK Antifreeze (2-1.5L Bottles – Appropriate Amount for Complete Cooling System Flush)
- 1 Tensioner Idler Securing Nut for 67mm Tensioner (w/ Thread Locker)
- 2 Tensioner Idler Securing Bolts for 28mm Tensioners
- 2 Turbo Crossover Coolant Pipe Sealing Washers
- 1 Turbo Crossover Pipe Hose Clamp
- 6 Serpentine Pulley Bolts (Lower Crank)
- 1 FREE Serpentine Belt
- 1 FREE Thermostat Assembly w/ O-Ring Seal
- NEW Detailed 'We Care!' Step-By-Step Vw 2.0 Timing Belt Instructions (Incl. Front Bumper Removal). These NEW instructions now include numerous pages and over 30 images of detailed step-by-step guidelines!
Fits:
2006-2007 Passat Mk V Sedan 2WD w/ 2.0L 4Cyl 16V Turbo
2006-2007 Passat Mk V Sedan 4WD w/ 2.0L 4Cyl 16V Turbo
2006-2007 Passat Mk V Wagon 2WD w/ 2.0L 4Cyl 16V Turbo
2006-2007 Passat Mk V Wagon 4WD w/ 2.0L 4Cyl 16V Turbo
2007-2008 Eos Hardtop w/ 2.0L 4Cyl 16V Turbo
2006-2008 Golf Mk V Hatchback w/ 2.0L 4Cyl 16V Turbo
2006-2008 Jetta Mk V Sedan w/ 2.0L 4Cyl 16V Turbo Gas
2006-2008 Jetta Mk V Wagon w/ 2.0L 4Cyl 16V Turbo

REMEMBER, Blauparts also has 2.0 liter Vw timing belt tool rental kits!
*Blaufergnugen! Inc's Vw Parts Department*


----------

